# I'm done with fur savers



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

I moved a GSD on a HS fur saver choke from a tie out to a back tie this weekend and was surprised that young houdini had slipped his choke. I walked back to the tie out, and there was the choke lying in the grass. One of the circular rings was mishapen and bent. This dog was not lunging for his life nor has the fur saver in question been used in agitation.

While I think the fur savers are more comfortable for some dogs, the connector rings are too narrow, at least on this particular choke which is 22''. I do not see a notation of the mm thickness, just the HS GERMANY stamp but compared to my 3mm and 4mm regular chokes, the connector rings are puny.

So no more fur savers for me.

I realize some professionals like fur savers, simply because a leash can be put on any link in a rush. Another idea if one wants to hook up a dog quickly on a regular choke is to put a .24 ounce triangular fishing weight on the bottom of a regular choke. The weight will dangle like a pendant without catching on anything, and the connector rings will point up directly behind the dog's neck. Without looking, and just feel, one can grab the correct connector ring as it will always be pointing straight up.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I've never had a provlem with mine. It doesn't break the hair that's what I use it for.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

sounds like it was too large for the dog. I've not had a problem except when I used a large one for a Rott on a Mal pup.


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

I meant .25 ounces, not .24. When I said I thought houdini slipped his collar, it was only because I didn't know what had really happened. When I unclipped the tie out from the fur saver, the fur saver just unraveled off his neck because one of the connector rings was no longer a perfect ring. It was bent and just slipped through the other connector ring. It never came over his head, it just fell off his neck. Maybe not a tragedy but a real surprise far from home when you reach down to hook up your dog and the fur saver is gone.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, so your back tie clasp was attached to the round dead ring, and the other round ring bent from the pressure of the dog pulling & when it bent out of shape it just slipped through the round ring the clasp was on, right? Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

What you doing tying out a dog on a fur saver any way buy a damn collar or a harness


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

If you double the fursaver back and then clip both the dead ring and a link, I think it will not be able to happen again. I like the brass HS fur savers, but I haven't a clue if they are softer or stronger.


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

Susan, I've followed your suggestion before when a flat collar wasn't available. Good advice.

I think the fur saver was damaged slowly over time. The dog with the fur saver wasn't doing anything on the tie out. He wasn't lunging or doing cartwheels. Just sitting or standing and barking while the dogs ahead of him took their turn on the back tie. While I discovered this weekend the fur saver was ruined, it's probably been like that for some time, just waiting to fall off.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Well I really appreciate the heads up and will keep a good eye on mine, though I won't switch because I am a shallow and vain bitch.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I rarely use the fursaver except in training and on walks on occasion. I never put my dog on a tie out without me in the yard with him-if I do need to secure him, its a flat buckle. Never in the crate or house with it on. My dog got it hooked in the crate at training as a youngster and he panicked and started to choke and could've seriously been hurt, but the FS didn't bend, the metal crate did. Now no more collars in the crate unless its a flat buckle


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

My dogs hardly wear collars except for training and public places. Never had a problem with the FS before. 

Courtney


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm like Mike, I'd never use one or choke collar to tie a dog out for any reason.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I'm like Mike, I'd never use one or choke collar to tie a dog out for any reason.


Well I never tie out my dog...............................so there. :lol:


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Even HS makes "inexpensive" fur savers. I have one from years ago that's chrome plated, very light weight. I don't use it on any of my dogs.


----------

